# Is Raw Olive Oil Healthy ?



## jappy (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi folks,
i was told that uncooked ( not heated) oils (vegetable oils) are really bad coz firstly, they have saturated fats which cause cholestrol etc and secondly, cos they are raw. Does consuming raw vegetable (like drizzling it over somethin/ making a pesto/ mayonnaise with raw veg oils) cause more health hazards than they would do if they were cooked/heated.
Or for that matter is EVOO thats drizzled over salads just as healthy as olive il thats cooked?
Japvir


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

EVOO is raw and delicious :lips:. Why would one buy "cooked oil" ? Processed is one thing , But cooked ?


----------



## jappy (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi, 
i wasnt talkin about buying used/cooked oil. i only meant to ask whether its scientifically proven that consuming raw oil in any form (EVOO/OO/vegetable) healthy?
Japvir


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

Jappy
The only real concern about oils from a safety standpoint is C-Bot (Botulism). Botulism is a spore forming anaerobic microbe, meaning it forms a shell when exposed to air, hibernating until it's put into an airless environment where it can wake up and multiply.

C-Bot is very dangerous because there is no way to tell it's present from sight, smell and taste.

You know you have it when you wake up paralyzed.

Any reputable oil producer has SSOP's and CCP's in place, minimizing this risk.


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but olive oil contains no cholesterol due to the fact that it's not an animal product. You only get cholesterol from said products.


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

*DIETARY FATS*
*Type of Fat*
*Main Source*
*State at Room Temperature*
*Effect on Cholesterol Levels Compared with Carbohydrates*
Monounsaturated
Olives; olive oil, canola oil, peanut oil; cashews, almonds, peanuts, and most other nuts; avocados
Liquid
Lowers LDL; raises HDL
Polyunsaturated
Corn, soybean, safflower, and cottonseed oils; fish
Liquid
Lowers LDL; raises HDL
Saturated
Whole milk, butter, cheese, and ice cream; red meat; chocolate; coconuts, coconut milk, and coconut oil
Solid
Raises both LDL and HDL
Trans
Most margarines; vegetable shortening; partially hydrogenated vegetable oil; deep-fried chips; many fast foods; most commercial baked goods
Solid or 
semi-solid
Raises LDL*

*Trans fat increases LDL, decreases HDL, and increases triglycerides when compared to monounsaturated or polyunsaturated fat.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

If I'm reading you right, this response was to counter that "olive oil has cholesterol". EVOO and OO or any plant product contains no cholesterol. But, they can have an effect on cholesterol levels. This is not to say that they have an effect because they contain cholesterol.

An analogy would be, if you are diabetic and your B-cells of your pancreas are not producing enough insulin to allow glucose to enter into your body cells to feed them. The body reacts by increasing the level of glucose in your body, hopefully to overcome the absence of insulin so that the higher concentration of glucose will somehow migrate into the cells to feed them.

The "effect" of this is that when the glucose laden blood reaches the lungs and is "decarboxylated" (that means when the CO2 is removed from the blood and the blood gets "re-oxygenated"), the decarboxylation process produces acetone. When a diabetic in this state exhales, there is acetone in their breath. This is an effect from glucose, but the glucose does not contain free acetone in it.

Different oils (mono-unsaturated, polyunsaturated, etc.) have differing levels of effect on the HDL/LDL levels of cholesterol. BTW: HDL means "High Density Lipids" and LDL means "Low Density Lipids", or more properly, "High density lipoprotein cholesterol" and "low density lipoprotein cholesterol".

doc


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

Doc
You are correct that this was information hoping to clarify that EVOO has no cholesterol.

Thanks for the additional scientific details though.

Cat Man


----------



## jappy (Dec 5, 2006)

Spam attempt


----------



## rumki8 (Nov 5, 2007)

I have very high cholesterol (over 300), and I am quite concerned about my health. I've tried to take low cholesterol foods, but I want no cholesterol at all until I get back down to a healthy number. Though I believe in moderation, but considering the number I have got, may be I am on the right track. So, can anyone tell me about some no-cholesterol, no-saturated fat foods?


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Go here WHFoods: The World's Healthiest Foods and click on whatever food in the list interests you, read about it, and click on the "In-Depth Nutritional Profile " for details about cholesterol and other nutritional aspects. You will find that many, if not most, fruits and veggies have no "bad" cholesterol, or no cvholesterol at all. and are very low in, or absent of, fats.

shel


----------



## breton beats (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry if this response was already posted but I didn't see it. Uncooked olive oil does not have the same nutritional value as cooked olive oil. 

Cooked oils, while not bad for you, loose most of their antioxident properties and beneficial compounds. I am speaking strictly of EVOO lower grades of olive oil have already been heated and therfore contain less of the above properties. Also oxidation can spoil them too. Make sure that oil is kept in the dark.

The botulism that is connected with Olive oil stems from the many cases of people making their own garlic oil and not doing properly. Botulism is found in soil and there fore if any soil is trapped on to something that is then put into an anerobic environment (like olive oil) it becomes dangerous.


----------

